# Epiphytic fern species



## ATA86 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all, 
Does anyone have recommendations for ferns that are happy to grow as epiphytes and do well in the dart frog vivarium environment? I'm already working with various Microgramma and Pyrrosia. 

I'd also appreciate recommendations of other epiphytes that aren't bromeliads, peperomia, marcgravia, orchids, or dischidia. 

Thanks!


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Many to choose from. I really like many of the davalia and asplenium species. May want to check out Glassbox tropicals, Mike always has a good selection to pick from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Rhaphidophora has at least 4 different types established in the hobby, and is a shingler, but quite different from Marcgravia.

My favorite epi ferns are the Microgrammas, (I think Mike has 13!), and Lemmaphyllum microphyllum. Lemma has 2 established forms in the hobby, with a third still very rare. There is Lemmphyllum microphyllum, Lemmphyllum microphyllum "Small Round", and finally, Lemmphyllum microphyllum ShiShi. Mike has all three. He is currently holding my piece of ShiShi. I have the standard one already, and the small round is planted all over my viv. Pm coming your way about the small round, and maybe a couple others.
Another great one is Davallia parvula, which looks a little more "traditionally" fern shaped. It stays tiny, with fronds topping out at 1 to 2". They don't "clump" but rather, come up as individual fronds on a rhyzome, kind of like the Microgrammas do.
Another new mini fern I have is Elaphoglossum peltatum fma. standleyi (Costa Rica). It grows with little, 1" solid fans coming up from a rhyzome, like the previous one I mentioned.
You said you have Pyrrosia, but have you seen Pyrrosia Christii? She is an incredibly rare masterpiece.
Filmy ferns are fun, but finicky and challenging. The challenge being this. Most of us keeping rare species, are running ventilated vivs. Filmys like it wet. You have to find, or build, the right, humid microclimate, in a viv that shouldn't be that humid, to do filmys.
Some of the Philodendrons love to climb a tree in a very different way than Marcs or Rhaphs do, throwing off the random leave her, there, up the trunk. I used to hear "Philodendron", and move on, but there are some great miniature species out there. Mike could guide you there, too. Oh, Mike is Glass Box Tropicals.
My latest addition is a ANTHURIUM FRIEDRICHSTHALII, with leaves 1.5 feet long, but only 3/4" wide.

Oh, here's a fun oddity. BonnieLorraine has some rare, epiphyte, decorative blueberry plants that do well in vivs! She is another good source to ask what epiphytes she can offer you.

May I ask, why no orchids? Since I gave some other suggestions within the realm of your quest, forgive me for touching on orchids for a moment. There is a world of mini-miniature orchids out there. I don't even care about the blooms, those are just icing on the cake. There are sooo many different, almost alien, growth forms of orchids out there! My newest fave you could fit 3 or 4 full sized leaves on my pinky fingernail, without overlapping! I mean, you can always find room for one more fully grown, flowering, orchid that you can fit on a dime or quarter! Can't walk away without showing a couple.


----------



## ATA86 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info Pumilo! I was hoping you'd post; I seem to remember you posting about these plants in one of the Facebook groups. 

I'm in the UK and so probably won't be ordering from glassbox, but I'm sure I can source some of your recommendations in Europe. 

The only reason I said no orchids is that I'm already very familiar with mini orchids and was interested to hear of plants that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## ATA86 (Feb 11, 2017)

Is the orchid in the first pic with your hand in the bottom left a barbosella?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Our White Rabbit's Foot Ferns are a great little fern to grow epiphytically. The fuzzy rhizomes will spread and climb all over in time, including on backgrounds.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ATA86 said:


> Is the orchid in the first pic with your hand in the bottom left a barbosella?


Pleurothallis microphylla. The back side of the leaves have bright red spots and a bright red seam down the middle.


----------

